# Some guidance needed



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

Hi All! My name is Saima and i'm from New York. I currently live in Dubai with my husband who is from Pakistan. We are considering to settle in Canada. However, I need some assistance to get started.

I have a US Passport and my husband has a Pakistani passport. I would like to apply for immigration through the US (since it's faster from what I hear). I'll appreciate if someone can guide me on how to get started.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

saima1215 said:


> Hi All! My name is Saima and i'm from New York. I currently live in Dubai with my husband who is from Pakistan. We are considering to settle in Canada. However, I need some assistance to get started.
> 
> I have a US Passport and my husband has a Pakistani passport. I would like to apply for immigration through the US (since it's faster from what I hear). I'll appreciate if someone can guide me on how to get started.


Do you have the employment qualifications required to immigrate to Canada?


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> Do you have the employment qualifications required to immigrate to Canada?


I have a Bachelors degree from St. John's university. I majored in Management. I have relevant work experience in the banking and mortgage industry. Currently I'm working in a management position for a tourism company in Dubai.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

saima1215 said:


> I have a Bachelors degree from St. John's university. I majored in Management. I have relevant work experience in the banking and mortgage industry. Currently I'm working in a management position for a tourism company in Dubai.


Entry into Canada is, for the most part, employment driven. You either require to have an occupation on THE LIST of 29 occupations in demand here OR you must have pre-arranged employment. Management is not one of the occupations.


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

Are there any preferred job search engines that I can use to apply for jobs. So basically, there is no other way to migrate to Canada?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

saima1215 said:


> Are there any preferred job search engines that I can use to apply for jobs. So basically, there is no other way to migrate to Canada?


You can search Workopolis: Craiglist and Kijii.

There are no other ways that apply to you.


----------

